# Your telling me Covid #'s not fake in Illinois? Pritzker strikes again!



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Dude this is all bullshit, no wonder numbers are fake these built holding covid hospitals are empty but Illinois supposedly has the highest numbers.

I have no idea how this guy still is in office, holding the state hostage so he can profit of the covid tests and trying to strong arm the stimulus to pay off a $10 billion pension they all robbed, smh. 


This has to end how much shit will people find out have it in their face and no one ever does anything about it. We are all ****ed soon they do what they want with no consequences. 

This is why I moved out of there. 


https://www.foxnews.com/politics/il...e-in-companies-conducting-coronavirus-testing


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 20, 2020)

I don't even watch Illinois news clips. They have taken the title over New York and California for having the dumbest lawmakers in the country.


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Dude this is all bullshit, no wonder numbers are fake these built holding covid hospitals are empty but Illinois supposedly has the highest numbers.
> 
> I have no idea how this guy still is in office, holding the state hostage so he can profit of the covid tests and trying to strong arm the stimulus to pay off a $10 billion pension they all robbed, smh.
> 
> ...


i posted something in another thread for you..

you're fukin doomed. sorry pal


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't even watch Illinois news clips. They have taken the title over New York and California for having the dumbest lawmakers in the country.



I work there it's affecting me bad with work.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> i posted something in another thread for you..
> 
> you're fukin doomed. sorry pal



Where at I wanna read it?


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Where at I wanna read it?



let me dig it up. i'll redirect you when i find it.


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

https://banned.video/watch?id=5eb72727244ac5001d1eaab4


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

It amazes me when people only tell half the story, the past Illinois Governor (Republican)  also has stakes in the medical testing field.  Most people of wealth are well diversified in many different industries which the last time I looked wasnt illegal or unethical.  Jumping on the political bandwagon isnt a good look for most as many are being duped into believing something that isnt even relevant or true.  Most businesses in red or blue states are remaining closed, this has NOTHING to do with politics.  I guess the rest of the world agreed to fake a virus just for American Politics, right?  I understand many are upset with the closing but putting politics over science is one of the dumbest things a society could do.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> https://banned.video/watch?id=5eb72727244ac5001d1eaab4




You just ruined my life lol 

I just have a bad feeling about all of this once the 666 lines up in a platform that has eveyones currency on it next step is a one world currency then end of the world after that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 20, 2020)

The world is getting a nice dose of the true luciferian religion ..The no toilet paper was a message with out them u wont even be able to wipe your asses..


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> It amazes me when people only tell half the story, the past Illinois Governor (Republican)  also has stakes in the medical testing field.  Most people of wealth are well diversified in many different industries which the last time I looked wasnt illegal or unethical.  Jumping on the political bandwagon isnt a good look for most as many are being duped into believing something that isnt even relevant or true.  Most businesses in red or blue states are remaining closed, this has NOTHING to do with politics.  I guess the rest of the world agreed to fake a virus just for American Politics, right?  I understand many are upset with the closing but putting politics over science is one of the dumbest things a society could do.




Dude this is deeper then American politics it's about the new world order a whole world currency I heard about this shit the chips and the 666 mark when this happens over 20 years ago and I laughed at them now shit is happening. 

Slowly we are heading down a path of being sheep.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> The world is getting a nice dose of the true luciferian religion ..The no toilet paper was a message with out them u wont even be able to wipe your asses..



Makes me think what my son will go through when hes older. Shits not right.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

Come on, no one is chipping anyone by force.  Conspiracy theories will get you nowhere....There is no new world order forming




Bobbyloads said:


> Dude this is deeper then American politics it's about the new world order a whole world currency I heard about this shit the chips and the 666 mark when this happens over 20 years ago and I laughed at them now shit is happening.
> 
> Slowly we are heading down a path of being sheep.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Come on, no one is chipping anyone by force.  Conspiracy theories will get you nowhere....There is no new world order forming



Explain to me why we are purposely tanking the whole economy and allowing only big corporations right now to profit? 

you have one state opening up fully now and throw a rock the next one is extending  for a few more months none of this makes any sense


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> It amazes me when people only tell half the story, the past Illinois Governor (Republican)  also has stakes in the medical testing field.  Most people of wealth are well diversified in many different industries which the last time I looked wasnt illegal or unethical.  Jumping on the political bandwagon isnt a good look for most as many are being duped into believing something that isnt even relevant or true.  Most businesses in red or blue states are remaining closed, this has NOTHING to do with politics.  I guess the rest of the world agreed to fake a virus just for American Politics, right?  I understand many are upset with the closing but putting politics over science is one of the dumbest things a society could do.



Not a direct comment to you but an add on.

I agree. The political issue is not as much of a President or Governor issue as it is a Congress problem. Career politicians own the media and when I say career, I am speaking about those without term limits who are governing in their best interest instead of the people because they fly under the radar. They are the ones keeping the Presidents both republican and democrat in the media so they take the heat instead of the real criminals running the country.


As far as science goes, science is fact and the fact is that this virus is mild in comparison to the "pandemics" that this world has seen(malaria, black plague, spanish flu) where life continued uninterrupted. The virus is very contagious, yes but its fatality rate is like a grain of sand in the ocean. 99.6% survival rate not to mention that the percentage of people that test positive vs those who are even symptomatic is in the single digit percentages.

I completely understand that this is a real virus and can have serious consequences for very few people but quarantining a world of healthy people is down right ridiculous. Quarantine the sick. What kind of twisted minded, power trip, fukstak is really going on?

I laugh at conspiracy theories but EVERYONE has to see that this was a worldwide effort to scare people. Maybe even an attempt to bring awareness to take precautions. WHO knows?...literally


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Come on, no one is chipping anyone by force.  Conspiracy theories will get you nowhere....There is no new world order forming



I think Alex is a little aggressive but, he's passionate about his beliefs.  I can appreciate that.

Maybe some of his believing seem very outrageous but... it makes you wonder.  And he brings a lot of things to light and is very good at being charlie day with the red string. 

We all have our own minds to believe what we want  

I'll just go fetch that pb and j for you and shut my mouth.


----------



## motown1002 (May 20, 2020)

I watched a news clip yesterday where a female politician was talking about pledging allegiance to the new world order. WTF?  I dont want to believe that bullshit.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

the rest of the world didn't agree to fake a virus, this shit was planned by the top elite most likely, and if not, America, as always, makes sure to take full advantage of any type of disaster to knock shit off thier "to-do list" (eliminate small businesses, etc)


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

motown1002 said:


> I watched a news clip yesterday where a female politician was talking about pledging allegiance to the new world order. WTF?  I dont want to believe that bullshit.



new world order has been spoken by presidents influential people for decades there’s like a speech from 1930’s or some shit breaking it all down. I don’t wanna sound all crazy I’ll stop but I know shits going south fast.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> the rest of the world didn't agree to fake a virus, this shit was planned by the top elite most likely, and if not, America, as always, makes sure to take full advantage of any type of disaster to knock shit off thier "to-do list" (eliminate small businesses, etc)



what happened to the riots in China? They were going strong all of a sudden people revealing against government a virus hits to shut them down? 

Trump finally taking down pedos and standing up for America 

Vedic convenient timing for. All of this


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 20, 2020)

Its not forming its been formed for decades..They have the peoples minds where they need them right now .By now i figure if u cant tell some weird shit is going on your either in on it or to damn stupid for me to wanna talk to u about it


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

I cant explain Global Economics to someone who only subscribes to conspiracy theories.  Most big corporations open are not profitable, there are only a few.  2nd quarter results wont be out for another few months and the results wont be pretty.  And why are you against companies profiting, are u now a socialist?  

States are free to open or remain closed, not sure why those who are closed bother you so much.  And again just because a State is open doesnt mean all businesses are open.  You cant force a business to reopen, that decision is the business owners. Control what YOU can and dont waste time on what someone else may or may not b doing.  





Bobbyloads said:


> Explain to me why we are purposely tanking the whole economy and allowing only big corporations right now to profit?
> 
> you have one state opening up fully now and throw a rock the next one is extending  for a few more months none of this makes any sense


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

Finally a response that uses logic!




BigSwolePump said:


> Not a direct comment to you but an add on.
> 
> I agree. The political issue is not as much of a President or Governor issue as it is a Congress problem. Career politicians own the media and when I say career, I am speaking about those without term limits who are governing in their best interest instead of the people because they fly under the radar. They are the ones keeping the Presidents both republican and democrat in the media so they take the heat instead of the real criminals running the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> what happened to the riots in China? They were going strong all of a sudden people revealing against government a virus hits to shut them down?
> 
> Trump finally taking down pedos and standing up for America
> 
> Vedic convenient timing for. All of this



just like how building 7 collapsed perfectly  literally out of nowhere from a small office fire  on 9-11 and conveniently had all the files pertaining to the Enron scandle destroyed...
I could go on and on.
pay attention people. this shit happens literally all the fukkin time.
history repeats itself over and over.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> I cant explain Global Economics to someone who only subscribes to conspiracy theories.  Most big corporations open are not profitable, there are only a few.  2nd quarter results wont be out for another few months and the results wont be pretty.  And why are you against companies profiting, are u now a socialist?
> 
> States are free to open or remain closed, not sure why those who are closed bother you so much.  And again just because a State is open doesnt mean all businesses are open.  You cant force a business to reopen, that decision is the business owners. Control what YOU can and dont waste time on what someone else may or may not b doing.



After 9/11 I do not believe shit the gov. tells me and if you seriously think this is all normal then I don't know. 

All major plugged world controlling corps are making money and everyone else not in the circle getting screwed. 

Whats happens after all these small business go under? You have to take cheaper paying jobs for all the big monsters? 

It's a real beginning to something that is not going to be good for the people.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 20, 2020)

If u can listen he actually warns everyone about whats going on right now..A president with honest eyes is a rare sight


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> If u can listen he actually warns everyone about whats going on right now..A president with honest eyes is a rare sight



Lmao everyone sitting near me is like turn that shit off. Bose speakers work well


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2020)




----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 21, 2020)

Is it me, or does it seem like the sole purpose of the media is to keep the people divided while creating a state of both fear and misery?  

Even on my local front, I am friends with a former investigative reporter whose contract would not be renewed because he failed to play the media agenda at all costs game.  Then you have my sheeple friends who say "He can just get a job at a competing news channel."  Well that is not so simple when they are ALL owned by the same parent company....


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 21, 2020)

Even youtube now playing the same game, thats why Rogan left and went to spotify for more freedom of speech with out consequences. It's all out of hand now and it's slapping us in the face and we can't do shit. 



notsoswoleCPA said:


> Is it me, or does it seem like the sole purpose of the media is to keep the people divided while creating a state of both fear and misery?
> 
> Even on my local front, I am friends with a former investigative reporter whose contract would not be renewed because he failed to play the media agenda at all costs game.  Then you have my sheeple friends who say "He can just get a job at a competing news channel."  Well that is not so simple when they are ALL owned by the same parent company....


----------



## MS1605 (May 21, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Come on, no one is chipping anyone by force.  Conspiracy theories will get you nowhere....There is no new world order forming



you are absolutely right. There is no New world order forming. It was formed several hundred years ago. And we need to stop calling it conspiracy theory. Especially since this was a term that was openly made up by the CIA to try and divert the truth. We need to call it what it is and that is facts. These are all things that have been openly talked about and proven for years. 

The deep state "new world order" is real, and they control everything. All you have to do is your homework and follow the money. Where the money came from, who owns what, who really pulls the strings. 

Not theory, facts.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 21, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> you are absolutely right. There is no New world order forming. It was formed several hundred years ago. And we need to stop calling it conspiracy theory. Especially since this was a term that was openly made up by the CIA to try and divert the truth. We need to call it what it is and that is facts. These are all things that have been openly talked about and proven for years.
> 
> The deep state "new world order" is real, and they control everything. All you have to do is your homework and follow the money. Where the money came from, who owns what, who really pulls the strings.
> 
> Not theory, facts.




He tried telling us and what happened?


----------

